# Cryptoapi not installing ?

## Nar

Hi Gentoo's

I took the plunge end installed gentoo. I used the "crypto-sources" for the kernel.

After everything was installed, I tryed to emerge cryptoapi. I get the following error:

cryptoloop.c:103: warning: #warning USE_LO_IV_MODE_SECTOR enabled -- hope you know what this means

cryptoloop.c:138: #error You dont seem have a kernel patched for this to work...

cryptoloop.c: In function `transfer_cryptoapi':

cryptoloop.c:106: `LO_IV_SECTOR_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

cryptoloop.c:106: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

cryptoloop.c:106: for each function it appears in.)

cryptoloop.c: In function `cryptoapi_status':

cryptoloop.c:141: `LO_IV_SECTOR_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

cryptoloop.c:144: structure has no member named `lo_iv_mode'

cryptoloop.c:144: `LO_IV_MODE_SECTOR' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [cryptoloop.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/work/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/api'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

Making all in api

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/work/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/api'

gcc -I../include -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D__SMP__ -DUSE_LO_IV_MODE_SECTOR -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-crypto-r5/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686  -DMODVERSIONS -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-crypto-r5/include/linux/modversions.h -o cryptoloop.o -c cryptoloop.c

cryptoloop.c:103: warning: #warning USE_LO_IV_MODE_SECTOR enabled -- hope you know what this means

cryptoloop.c:138: #error You dont seem have a kernel patched for this to work...

cryptoloop.c: In function `transfer_cryptoapi':

cryptoloop.c:106: `LO_IV_SECTOR_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

cryptoloop.c:106: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

cryptoloop.c:106: for each function it appears in.)

cryptoloop.c: In function `cryptoapi_status':

cryptoloop.c:141: `LO_IV_SECTOR_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

cryptoloop.c:144: structure has no member named `lo_iv_mode'

cryptoloop.c:144: `LO_IV_MODE_SECTOR' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [cryptoloop.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/work/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0/api'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -86, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-crypt/cryptoapi/cryptoapi-2.4.7.0.ebuild .

Ok. So I go and read the docs on cryptoapi and try to patch the kernel with there patch. This fail with a few "HUNK Failed" messages.

Should the "crypto-sources" kernel be already configured, or should I still be doing any patching on the kernel afterwords ?

Any help will be apreciated  :Smile: 

Thanks

Nar* :Wink: 

----------

